# 10 pound Trout!



## dmck711

Late post here. Had a few days off last week (May 19 and 20) so me and a buddy decided to hit a few spots for specks. Did very well. Caught 18 on Monday and our limit on Tuesday. I caught my personal best Monday with a 32 &1/4 inch speck. Didn't have a scale on the boat so I went to buy one as soon as we trailered the boat. About 3-4 hours after the catch I was finally able to weigh the monster. Weighed in at 9 pounds 15 ounces. Can't help but think it would have tipped the 10 pound mark if I had weighed it as soon as it came out of the water. My buddy caught a 6 pound trout Tuesday. It was a great few days of fishing!


----------



## Derty

Unicorn!


----------



## Jason

WOW!!!!! DANG it man!!!!


----------



## Tobiwan

Wow! What a stud


----------



## cobe killer

now that's a GATOR TROUT!!!!


----------



## WhyMe

Ok...is that trout even real?...nice
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## CCC

what a stud, VERY nice !


----------



## orbiting headquarters

certified lunker


----------



## dabutcher

Absolute Beast! Congratulations on the catch.
It is killing me not having a boat. Hopefully that will be remedied next week.


----------



## John B.

Biggest trout I've ever seen caught around here.... and that's saying a lot! I could fill a truck with the 6lb+ trout I've caught over the years.

I hope you get her mounted! Yoy could fish a lifetime and never catch another one that big.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish N Tales

Sweet! Congrats!


----------



## johnboatjosh

STUD! Definitely worthy of a mount or replica.


----------



## pompano67

Good Lord man...What a beast!!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## ChileRelleno

:thumbup: Wow! Helluva Speck.

Can I ask, what'd it hit on?


----------



## holdisheadup

Yep biggest one I've ever seen as well...what did he eat?


----------



## Derty

ChileRelleno said:


> :thumbup: Wow! Helluva Speck.
> 
> Can I ask, what'd it hit on?



Skitterwalk


----------



## 60hertz

Wow.


----------



## GROUPERKING

Awesome trout !


----------



## dmck711

johnboatjosh said:


> STUD! Definitely worthy of a mount or replica.


Yeah I've been thinking about a replica. The fish was pretty faded after sitting on ice so long so I didn't think a skin mount would be a very good option.


----------



## dmck711

holdisheadup said:


> Yep biggest one I've ever seen as well...what did he eat?


Got her on a skitterwalk...


----------



## gator7_5

jelly


----------



## bchadcherry

That's awesome.


----------



## SpeedoJosh

Fishing the bay?


----------



## Bayfisher

Holy hell. That's a dang hoss. Pensacola I'm guessing?


----------



## jcoss15

Biggest trout I ever seen in these parts, beast!


----------



## barefoot

OMG!...

THAT is a true inshore trophy.

I've been fishing around here a long time, this is the biggest trout actually confirmed by a photo I have seen.

By all means get a replica, it's better than a skin mount anyway.


----------



## Reel Sick

Awesome fish man congrats.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

She is a beauty! You can still do a skin mount if you like. A good taxidermist will paint her up like she just came out of the water. Then you can tell your buddies "That is the actual fish", No replica" I caught one like that in 2002 that had remoras stuck to her.. Beautiful fish! Congrats.


----------



## 16BAMA

Take her to Chad Cooper - he does a perfect mount. I can send pictures to you of the 8+ lber that he did for me a few years ago. Best $ I've ever spent.


----------



## chunsreefchip

What an awesome trout , pretty work !!!


----------



## Mike Moore

Biggest I've seen by far. Congrats man!


----------



## TOBO

On top water just to add insult to injury. Fantastic!


----------



## NoleAnimal

dmck711 said:


> Got her on a skitterwalk...


Good grief... what was that like when that monster hit a skitterwalk?


----------



## 16983

Late to the party, but,....Damn, that's a nice fish.


----------



## Johnms

That fish might have won you a boat if it was next weekend at the Flora-Bama Fishing tourney!


----------



## Gulflady

Wow, that is a huge trout! Congrats


----------



## flounderslayerman

Damn fine trout !!!


----------



## dmck711

NoleAnimal said:


> Good grief... what was that like when that monster hit a skitterwalk?


It was an awesome sight! Couldn't believe how big it was. I think it took about an hour for reality to set in on just how big she was. Probably a once in a lifetime catch for me.


----------



## thewarhammer

dangit man what a monster :thumbsup:


----------



## dmck711

Thanks for all the comments. I think I have decided to get a replica mount. I doubt I will ever be able to catch another like this one!


----------



## Magic Mike

Dear.... Mother... of... God.....


----------



## Spoolin Up

Definately photoshopped, that is a cobia with specks on it 

Sent from my LG-VS410PP using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bo Keifus

Good god man..epic! And I thought the 29"er I caught recently was something special


----------



## JoeyWelch

Nice work Daniel!!!


----------



## Derty

jlw1972 said:


> Nice work Daniel!!!


Hit me up Joey if you ever want to go!


----------



## Kim

That is a true trophy fish and would have been top fish in any inshore tournament. Great post and awesome pics!


----------



## jmunoz

STUD STUD STUD! Im not much of a trout fisherman but I know if I caught that beast I Damn shure would feel like I was . Nice fish man .

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V

Just saw this. Great fish! Believe it or not, there are even bigger ones where you caught that one.....


----------



## jmunoz

Chris V said:


> Just saw this. Great fish! Believe it or not, there are even bigger ones where you caught that one.....


And where exactly did you say this was... lol jk

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V

jmunoz said:


> And where exactly did you say this was... lol jk
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


 You head south for a bit, turn left, then right, then left again and straight. Go until you hit water. They're right there every time


----------



## jmunoz

Chris V said:


> You head south for a bit, turn left, then right, then left again and straight. Go until you hit water. They're right there every time


10-4 I'm en route pics to follow. Lol

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch

Derty said:


> Hit me up Joey if you ever want to go!


Will do. After I get all this house building crap squared away, I'll be looking for saltwater again.


----------



## seanclearly

I would do a skin mount of that fish. They are cool on trout instead on a fiberglass one. Since it is dead anyway.


----------



## dmck711

jlw1972 said:


> Nice work Daniel!!!


Thanks, Joey! It was a beast no doubt.


----------



## Scottie531

Incredible fish. What a beauty


----------



## a

ive been hunting that fish for 35 years......pm me?:notworthy:


----------



## Chris Phillips

Very nice fish!


----------



## 500mike

Dang Hoss that's a HOSS !!


----------



## Ga Transplant

That is an absolute STUD.....I'd be happy with one half that size. Great job. GT


----------

